# 2001 Maxima idling too high



## padresfans (Feb 20, 2015)

We had a code of 0505. So we just replaced the idle control valve, and now the idle is at 1800 (says the mechanic). What should we try next? We need help fast. Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Perform an idle air volume relearn procedure.


----------



## padresfans (Feb 20, 2015)

We will have the mechanic do that tomorrow. Thank you very much! Will let you know how it goes.


----------

